

Albert Einstein’s Advice to His Son - pyvek
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2013/06/14/einstein-letter-to-son/

======
GuiA
This is very nitpicky and I apologize for it, but any non-American here a bit
miffed by the fact that this is from a book named "Letters of great Americans
to their children"?

Einstein was only American for the last 15 years of his life, and it was
forced by the politics of the time more than anything else. Unnecessary
patriotism (wherever it comes from) is irritating.

Sorry, this is petty :(

~~~
vowelless
> Einstein was only American for the last 15 years of his life

And hence, he was an American. You should also add 7 years as he migrated to
the US in 1933.

------
b6
Not to thread hijack, but my dad is interested in genealogy. He turned up a
letter written in 1883 from a relative to his sons who had just left home for
school. I found his language really interesting, so I transcribed it.

One part I liked: "The world is open to you, and you can be anything that an
honorable ambition may aspire to, if you are but true to yourselves. To be
true to yourselves you have but to meet in a manly way and conscientiously
discharge the duties of life in any and every sphere, that you may be cast."

Letters from fathers to sons, good stuff.

[https://gist.github.com/bsl/7344f9e0b76b60440061](https://gist.github.com/bsl/7344f9e0b76b60440061)

------
rosche
He was not particularly a good father figure. He spent very little time with
his sons (who his ex-wife Mileva Marić, took care of). If I remember
correctly, he also had a daughter with Maric, Lieserl... he actually never
really knew... giving her in adoption...

~~~
ssully
Yet that doesn't stop this from being a pretty nice letter from a father to a
son.

